# exposed romex



## mjjg92 (Jan 19, 2012)

Any reason I can't run a 10/3 romex along the outside of the wall in a residential garage. Garage is attached to the house and is sheetrocked. Does it have to be protected in conduit.It will be about 7 feet above the floor so I don;t think it's considered subject to damage. ? 
Thanks.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

romex >>>>> outside


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

It's up to your AHJ

Here it's done all the time. 

Steve, he means outside of the wall inside of the garage.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

HackWork said:


> Steve, he means outside of the wall inside of the garage.


Mea Cuppa Hax

btw, this is the 2nd time this week with this 'over 7' physical damage consideration

iirc, wasn't this in the higher articles....?

~CS~


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I don't think the NEC touches on this. The NEC leaves it up to the AHJ to determine if it's subject to physical damage.


----------



## CopperSlave (Feb 9, 2012)

Funny thing is, *everything* is subject to physical damage. I hate gray areas.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

CopperSlave said:


> Funny thing is, *everything* is subject to physical damage. I hate gray areas.


Wait till you get old.. all you get to find are "gray areas"..


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

B4T said:


> Wait till you get old.. all you get to find are "gray areas"..


I make her shave the s*hit off........screw carpet I like hard wood floors. :thumbup:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Just drive over to the City Mill store on Nimitz Highway and pick up a couple of lengths of two wire wood molding for an inspector approved protection means. They come in two types- primed white pine(cheapest) and real redwood. 8' lengths. Be careful to drive the nails straight in at the side inlays so you don't penetrate the sheath of the cable.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Canada, no problem. Would I do it? Not a chance.

I'm thinking nice attached garage. Maybe 10 stalls. $100 worth of conduit. Right?

Actually 2 stalls eh? $6 worth of conduit. Dumpster dive a construction site and it's free.

Your job, but run it in conduit, take a pic, post it. Take your mom over and show her the nice job. Not some wiggly POS running on surface across a 1 stall garage.

There isn't anything that says we can't do nice work.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

If it is on sheetrock, then I will sleeve it in conduit or Wiremold. If bare studs, the studs get drilled. I don't like romex running where people can hang sh*t from it, since the insulation is just so dang thing in modern romex. If it was older Anaconda or Triangle with TW conductors, then I wouldn't care quite as much.


----------

